# Private Tour of New York City's Grand Central Terminal



## SarahZ (Feb 5, 2014)

No, it wasn't me, but I wish!

Some good shots here:

http://nythroughthelens.com/post/75122042387/new-york-city-grand-central-private-tour

She explains each shot farther down the page, under the gallery.


----------



## tonys96 (Feb 5, 2014)

Cool..........thanks for posting this!


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 5, 2014)

Very cool! Thanks for the find!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 5, 2014)

So. Jealous. Awesome tour.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 5, 2014)

I want to know who she knows and how she/they got access. Then, I will befriend that person so I can use them to get access.


----------



## third rail 1200 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, Sarah Z, I don't know if it will include track 61 but the New York Electric Railroad Assn is offering its 32nd Annual Tour of GCT on April 5. Go to http://erausa.org for details. I've done it and it's worth it. Until I did, it never occurred to me that the glass wall at one end is double with passageways in-between.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 6, 2014)

third rail 1200 said:


> Well, Sarah Z, I don't know if it will include track 61 but the New York Electric Railroad Assn is offering its 32nd Annual Tour of GCT on April 5. Go to http://erausa.org for details. I've done it and it's worth it. Until I did, it never occurred to me that the glass wall at one end is double with passageways in-between.


Unfortunately, I don't live in NYC, but I'll keep this in mind for the future. Thanks!


----------



## third rail 1200 (Feb 6, 2014)

For more on track 61 at GCT go to http://gothamist.com/2011/11/07/photos.php#photo-1 and scroll toward the bottom for the real story. The FDR car isn't.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> I want to know who she knows and how she/they got access. Then, I will befriend that person so I can use them to get access.


I rather doubt that you'd get to see everything that you saw in that photo tour; but the Municipal Art Society offers daily tours of GCT every day at 12:30 PM. It costs $20 for the tour and tickets can be purchased either in advance at their website or at GCT if space is still available on that day.

There are also far more limited tours, no behind the scenes access that you can do on your own with an audio tour or by getting an App for your smartphone. More info on those options can be found here.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 6, 2014)

third rail 1200 said:


> I've done it and it's worth it. Until I did, it never occurred to me that the glass wall at one end is double with passageways in-between.


Aloha

WAAAAY back in High School I went to some office in GCT that required me to cross those Walkways. I no longer remember the school project, or what floor but I still remember being spooked and the incredible view from up there.


----------



## railiner (Feb 7, 2014)

GG-1 said:


> third rail 1200 said:
> 
> 
> > I've done it and it's worth it. Until I did, it never occurred to me that the glass wall at one end is double with passageways in-between.
> ...


Doesn't 30th Street Station, Philadelphia, have a similar walkway? I seem to recall seeing them there, but not certain.....


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 7, 2014)

railiner said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > third rail 1200 said:
> ...


I've seen people walking above the doors on either side of the great hall.


----------

